# XML einlesen und Werte in DB übertragen



## Marie Curie (28. Dez 2007)

Genau das will ich machen...

...wie mache ich das am besten?

mit JDOM?
Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

liebe Grüße,
Marie


----------



## EOB (31. Dez 2007)

hi, also bei google findet sich einiges ... zb das hier:

http://www.java-tips.org/java-se-tips/javax.xml.parsers/how-to-read-xml-file-in-java.html

na ja, danach haust dus einfach in die db .... mit "insert" oder "update".

grüße
eob


----------



## Marie Curie (1. Jan 2008)

Super, danke 

Frohes Neues und liebe Grüße wünscht

Marie


----------

